# Scarab Beetle! One more bug to go!



## libby2999 (Jan 15, 2015)

So I just need the scarab beetle and I will have caught ALL OF THE BUGS!! But I cannot find the scarab beetle! I have the date set to 8/9 and I am looking for it between 11pm and 4am. I literally ran around for 5 hours looking for it! I got a lot of tarantulas and scorpions though. I believe they are found on normal trees. Any tips?


----------



## roseflower (Jan 15, 2015)

Animalcrossing.wikia.com says they appear in July to August, 11pm to 8am. And they are rare. So keep looking, wish you good luck
And yes they are found on trees.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 15, 2015)

And walk slow when you looking for one, or stalking up to one. They are easy to fly away.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 15, 2015)

You didn't really need to set the date back. You could have just gone to the island and catch one late at night. Also yes they are on normal trees. They're tiny and kinda goldish so if you look on the island it'll probably be a lot easier since there's not as many trees and areas to go around to scare it away. Plus you could make lots of bells at the same time.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been on the island but haven't found it yet.  Found lots of the giant stags there.
I would be helpful if Club Tortimer had a clock on it.  So when you arrive you know what time the island is on.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 15, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> I've been on the island but haven't found it yet.  Found lots of the giant stags there.
> I would be helpful if Club Tortimer had a clock on it.  So when you arrive you know what time the island is on.



I totally agree with you. It would definitely be helpful if CT did have a clock.

They come out really late or really early depending on which time you're aiming for. As roseflower said, 11pm to 8am is the ideal time, so look for them then. They're really small on the regular trees. If anything just plant one row of 3/4 regular trees on the island and one should pop up for you eventually after the trees have fully grow. They are kinda rare so just be patient when looking for them. Make sure to even go into building every once in a while to reset the bugs and scare off/catch any other bugs to increase the likelihood of them spawning.


----------



## libby2999 (Jan 16, 2015)

So I did some a lot of research and on the island that under the circumstances that only normal tress are present on the island, the best time or least kinds of other bugs to spawn in order to get a scarab beetle during those times that were not ruled out by the fact that only normal trees are present would be between 5am and 7am. The second to best times would be 8am, 11pm and between 3am. The worst times to find them again under the same circumstances, would be 9am and 4am. Any other time the spawn chance will be zero.

EDITED::

Did I just spend an hour researching a bug on a video game? 

Obsession much?


----------



## biker (Jan 16, 2015)

What about you sell me one of your tarantula and scorpion? ;-;


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 16, 2015)

libby2999 said:


> Did I just spend an hour researching a bug on a video game?
> 
> Obsession much?



Lol, I do that sometimes. It's perfectly normal. Good luck though! I hope you find the beetle^^



biker said:


> What about you sell me one of your tarantula and scorpion? ;-;



You can't give another player bugs or fish. Another player can't donate to your town either unless it's one of your own town characters. You also can't go to another person's town to catch scorpions and tarantulas since you'd need a place to reappear if they bite you so you're kinda out of luck and will need to catch them yourself. Sorry to say. Good luck to you too though. Tarantula and scorpion season's not until summer so it'll be a long wait unless you TT.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 16, 2015)

It's easier to catch when it's lighter out.  The mayor caught hers but I still haven't got one for Player 3.
My island has trees in the middle because she working on her bug count badge.  It doesn't help that my town is 3 hours behind.  Last night I was up till 3am and I caught a lot of giant and rainbow stags.

Try the international tour in hopes for an early morning one.  I was on a NA island that looked was around 5am.  But the girl cut all the trees down.  I ran to do a tour by myself but she followed me.  So I left.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah Player 3 caught one last night.  Found one on my own island just after 11pm.
Scared all the bugs on the outside and any one in the middle that didn't look like the little bug.
Kept doing it and 10 minutes in I got a Scarab beetle.  Four more in town bugs and she done.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 17, 2015)

They are not the most common beetle but you should get at least 1 in a two hour beetle hunt provided you have many deciduous trees around. They are easy to scare away though (but nothing like the 12k palm tree beetles) so don't run too much.

I've caught them on the island before, but less trees so not that reliable. And you'd need to cut down palm trees to create a "reliable" farming system.


----------



## Sayaren (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it possible to put a bug in the flea market space? I have a scarab beetle I caught on the island.

Tried. Seems you can't put bugs/fish in the flea market. Worth a shot.


----------

